# Sharpie refill thread



## johnm

anyone know the thread size ?  looks to be m11x1.0, but wanted to verify before i buy tap.  thanks


----------



## Stevej72

I tried an M11x1.0 and couldn't get the refill in past the threads.  I think it needs to be an M12x1.0


----------



## johnm

*Threading*

Thanks for the info... i sent a re-fill into tapco usa, they are going to measure it and make me a tap that fits... let me know if you want one, the price gets significantly cheaper the more i order.


----------



## titan2

Missed something in the post.....do you have any pictures to show what it is your talking about?  A 'Sharpie' refill?

TIA

Barney


----------



## johnm

*Pictures*

Don't have a picture, but do a search on google, sharpie has made a stainless pen that is goofy lookign becuase it has sharpie written all over it, but the ink is in a threaded refill that threads into the body, so i am going to make my own pen, but i need the thread count so i can tap a lower pen section.


----------



## titan2

johnm said:


> Thanks for the info... i sent a re-fill into tapco usa, they are going to measure it and make me a tap that fits... let me know if you want one, the price gets significantly cheaper the more i order.


 

_John,_

_I checked it out, like you said.......looks pretty cool. Let me know what you come up with in pricing....I'd probably be interested if the 'Price is Right'.......LOL_

_THANKS,_


_Barney_


----------



## BigguyZ

titan2 said:


> _John,_
> 
> _I checked it out, like you said.......looks pretty cool. Let me know what you come up with in pricing....I'd probably be interested if the 'Price is Right'.......LOL_
> 
> _THANKS,_
> 
> 
> _Barney_



I'd be insterested as well....


----------



## johnm

*Ok*

Let me know (Moderator), i don't want to get in trouble for this turning into a group buy kinda thing, it started out just looking for info.... should i move this to the group buy Forum?


----------



## BRobbins629

If it is indeed a standard thread like a 12 x 1, you can buy all you want for less than $10 at http://www.victornet.com/  No need to get a special one made.


----------



## johnm

Pretty sure its not a standard thread. M11 is too small and M12 is too big. I put a caliper on it and the major diameter is about 11.2.


----------



## Chuck Key

7/16-20?


----------



## DurocShark

Chuck Key said:


> 7/16-20?




Scary. I thought the same thing... Try moving to SAE sizes and see what you get...


----------



## johnm

*Thread*

You guys might be right... rather than the endless trial and error, the Tapco people are supposed to call me tomorrow and let me know what it is.


----------



## sdemars

*Why Not Call . . .*



johnm said:


> You guys might be right... rather than the endless trial and error, the Tapco people are supposed to call me tomorrow and let me know what it is.



Why Not Call Sharpie . . . 

Steve


----------



## johnm

*Calling*

I guess i could... i may have stupided out on that one, but i thought of it, and i figured that they wouldn't give me that information, so i didn't call them.


----------



## apple320

*Sharpie*

Mine is a 1/2 X 20

You may have to run the die on the refill as the threads are formed not cut but even after
I run the die on it there is not much material removed at all.

Chris


----------



## sdemars

*Forget  . . .*



johnm said:


> I guess i could... i may have stupided out on that one, but i thought of it, and i figured that they wouldn't give me that information, so i didn't call them.





Forget my "Bright" idea . . . I did and Sharpie says that is proprietary information and will not release it . . . .

It was a good try . . .

You were right  . . . .they won't share . . . 

I think your TAPCO idea was the best . . . please include me in a "tap" buy . . .

Steve


----------



## JHFerrell

I'm interested too.....this sounds like it could lead to some pretty cool projects


----------



## BigguyZ

Where do you get the Sharpie refills?  Are these something that Office Max/Depot carry?  I'm curious to see what we're talking about here...


----------



## bgibb42

They can be found at Office Depot, etc.  I use sharpies everyday, and when I heard about this, I ran out and got one.  Gotta say, the SS sharpie is kinda cool.  Pics aren't the greatest, but you get the idea.


----------



## PTJeff

Chris,
so does the 1/2 x 20 work?


----------



## juteck

McMaster Carr carries a variety of taps, including NEF series and others. 

http://www.mcmaster.com/#taps

Select the pull down tabs at the top to see the variety of sizes they have.


Here's some more good reading if you're bored:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Thread_Standard


I don't have a refill to measure, but if you measure the major diameter and the pitch with calipers, you should be able to see if there is a standard size that's close. Here's some more reading about measuring.....

http://mdmetric.com/tech/tic1e.htm#measproc

http://mdmetric.com/tech/tic1b.htm


----------



## BigguyZ

Interesting.  So it's an actual sharpie marker.  Cool.  Is the cap friction fit onto it?


----------



## bgibb42

BigguyZ said:


> Interesting.  So it's an actual sharpie marker.  Cool.  Is the cap friction fit onto it?



Yes.  While the stainless steel holder is cool (think "Back to the Future"), I would like to make my own holders for the refills.  Time to learn how to make closed end pens.


----------



## johnm

*Tap Size*

When I measured the major diamter, it was around an M11.2, I don't have an extensive tap and die set, so rather doing the old purchase taps just to try gig, i sent it off, i hope to hear from them today. 

John


----------



## juteck

OK - now I have a refill to measure.....


Major diameter = 0.451 - 0.454" 

~ 11.45 -11.53mm ---> 11.5 mm ---> not standard, consider using 12mm
7/16 = 0.4375" ---> too small
15/32 = .46875" ---> not standard
1/2" = 0.5" --> loose fit

4 thread pitch ~ 0.154"; 1 thread pitch ~ 0.0385" ~ 1mm ~ 26 TPI

M12x1.0 has a major diameter of ~0.472", and is available at McMaster Carr for $30.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#26015a222/=4adoqu


I'm curious now to see how measurements differ from others - how loose of a tolerance are these? They do appear to be injection molded threads, not cut, so I expect pretty loose fitting.


----------



## apple320

Chris,
so does the 1/2 x 20 work?
__________________
PTJeff 

Worked on mine with no problem at all.

Chris


----------



## juteck

From a drill/tap chart, the 1/2-20 requires a 29/64"          (0.4531") pre-drilled hole to tap for a 75% thread, or 15/32" (0.4839") hole for 50% thread. Since the major diameter of the refill I have ranged from 0.451 - 0.454", a 1/2-20 with 0.4531 pre-drilled hole would be too large.


----------



## Chuck Key

Chuck Key said:


> 7/16-20?


 
Picked up a refill today and did a little measuring. A 7/16 drill is just about perfect. Measured the threads with a thread guage and found them to be exactly one thread per millimeter. I used a mini metal lathe to make the threads.






Chuckie


----------



## MesquiteMan

Chuck,  What are you going to do with the cap?  Could you not use the stainless cap and then have a look similar to whatever pen kit it is that has an all metal cap?


----------



## Chuck Key

Yes, would probably use the Sharpie cap. I noticed they have "China" stamped on the clip though.

Chuckie


----------



## johnm

*Chuckie*

Chuckie, i am right along with you, you need to drill a 7/16 hole to get the refilll through... what tap size did you use to get the threads in?


----------



## Texatdurango

juteck said:


> ....M12x1.0 has a major diameter of ~0.472", and is available at McMaster Carr for $30.
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#26015a222/=4adoqu


 
Just FYI.... I buy all my taps from Victor tap and die and they have this particular tap for $8.  I've got a slew of their metric taps and so far have had no problem with any of them.

http://www.victornet.com/cgi-bin/victor/productlist.html?subdepartments=Metric+Taps:602,902,604


----------



## Chuck Key

Enco sells a 12x1 tap for $6.95 for anyone that may need that size.
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=891-4977 Enco usually offers free shipping on orders of $25.00 or more.

Chuckie


----------



## jedgerton

I know they would be cheap but I wonder if HF would have such a tap?

John


----------



## bgibb42

jedgerton said:


> I know they would be cheap but I wonder if HF would have such a tap?
> 
> John



Yes, they do.  Several years ago, I bought a 40 pc. set of metric tap and dies from HF for $9.99.  The M12.0 x 1.0 is one of the largest in the set.  Although they're cheap, they work quite well and can last a long time if properly cared for.


----------



## iowacobb

*Pen with Sharpie refill*

Just a note of caution.  Sharpie may have some protection on this pen design and certainly cares about their trademark.  The pen you create is not a Sharpie pen, but could be called a pen with Sharpie(R) refill.  

While the chances are slim, just trying to prevent the nasty letter from their attorney.

tim


----------



## Daniel

I agree with Tim, We have seen this happen in the past when people use the name Mont Blanc etc. It is Mont Blanc Style at best and even better avoid brand names at all.


----------



## Stevej72

Chuck,  very nice job!  Someone asked a question about the cap, why not use the same material as you did for the body of the sharpie?  That's what I did on mine.  No clip as I carry it in my computer bag. 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=49641&highlight=sharpie


----------



## Chuck Key

Stevej72 said:


> No clip as I carry it in my computer bag.
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=49641&highlight=sharpie


 
Very nice Steve! Care to add to our discussion on drill size and tap/thread size or other related information?

Chuckie


----------



## Stevej72

Thanks!  This was my "test" pen, just to see how it would work out.  I don't remember the size bits I used, but I epoxied the refill into the body.  Then epoxied the little cap that came with the refill into the cap I turned.  

I ordered an M11x1.0 and found that the refill wouldn't pass through it.  Had intended on getting a M12x1, but got busy on other projects and forgot about it until I saw this thread.


----------



## FireMedic4Christ

*This looks much like the Sherpa*

www.sherpapens.com

From their website:

The Sherpa™ is unique in its shape and design. Although there are many markers and disposable pens to choose from, there are specific styles that fit the Sherpa™ perfectly. You can personalize your Sherpa™ with any color of these markers that fits your style: 

:: Sharpie® Fine Point Permanent Marker*
:: uni-ball® Vision™
:: uni-ball® Vision Elite™
:: uni-ball® Deluxe
:: Papermate Liquid Espresso®*
:: Pilot® P-700
:: Pilot® P-500
:: Pilot® V-Ball Grip
:: Pilot® V Razor®

 
Demo of how they go together.
 
http://www.pencity.com/Sherpa/SherpaDemo.htm
 
Brian


----------



## Texatdurango

My first thought about the Sherpa is that it would be the type of shell to make if I were going this route. Why settle on making a copy of the Sharpie shell which only holds one brand and I'm guessing one color, when you can make a shell that will accept existing markers in several brands?

Of course in either case you would have to make a near perfect copies of  copyrighted pens. And that brings me to my second thought..... Now and then a thread pops up about others stealing ideas from IAP members and producing their own items, isn't this about the same thing in reverse?

Looks like we're on the lookout for neat ideas to copy ourselves! Small world afterall I guess.


----------



## johnm

*Point Well Taken*

Point well taken... 

When i posted this the first time, i had not seen the link to the Sherpa website.  I thought it would be neat to make a wooden pen that had a front section of a sharpie refill.  I didn't think this to be any different than making a pen from scratch to take other types of name brand refills.  I use a lot of sharpie markers, and thought this would be neat.  

I was really only asking if anyone knew the thread size, didn't mean for this thing to morph into something completely different.


----------



## johnm

Didn't mean to offend anyone... i thought this would be kindof neat.


----------



## titan2

johnm said:


> Didn't mean to offend anyone... i thought this would be kindof neat.


 
_John,_
 
_Don't worry about offending anyone.......if anyone is offended by your original post, then *"THEY"* need to get a life!  I too think that it's kind of neat.....when you hear back on the tap, let me know._
 
 
_Barney_


----------



## Texatdurango

johnm said:


> Didn't mean to offend anyone... i thought this would be kindof neat.


 
Relax, I don't think you offended anyone, least not me.  I just said what I did based on the Sherpa post.  

I think these might be some neat pens and you are right, they are just another pen using a branded refill.  But the Sherpa could be another situation.


----------



## johnm

*Tap Size*

Ok... I heard back from Tapco USA.  It is a .450x26 Tap.  I am going to order some.  The biggest break is after 12 people, but let me know if you want one.  I am going to order in a few days.


----------



## BigguyZ

johnm said:


> Ok... I heard back from Tapco USA.  It is a .450x26 Tap.  I am going to order some.  The biggest break is after 12 people, but let me know if you want one.  I am going to order in a few days.



How much??


----------



## johnm

if i can get to 12, they are $30.  If i can only get 6, they are about $50.


----------



## FireMedic4Christ

*No offense taken here and none intended*



johnm said:


> Didn't mean to offend anyone... i thought this would be kindof neat.


 
I agree with the previous comments. I did not intend to offend and am certainly not offended. Just offering up something I have seen and wondered how I could copy. I bought one just for that purpose! I have not really got to the point of a total custom pen yet. Just not enough time right now, perhaps when the kids are a little older. In the mean time I save pictures, tutorials, and subscribe to threads like this one for my maybe/someday file.

Brian


----------



## DurocShark

Count me in...


----------



## sdemars

*Put me in . .*



johnm said:


> if i can get to 12, they are $30.  If i can only get 6, they are about $50.




You can include me in the list . . . I would prefer the $30.00 price, but I'll take what I can get. I take it they are 100% sure this is the correct size & not just the closest . . . lol lol lol

You may want to post your intention in the CNC section also. I understand that currently it is somewhat of a pain to mount a Sharpie to a CNC to make a trial run. This would give them a way to mount with repeatability . . .

Just a thought .
Steve


----------



## johnm

*Refer to the group buys for the tap buy.*

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=53170


----------



## BigguyZ

johnm said:


> if i can get to 12, they are $30.  If i can only get 6, they are about $50.



Well, I hope we get to 12, b/c I'd go for $30, not so much for $50.


----------



## MesquiteMan

PLEASE NOTE:  If you want to get in on the buy for taps, please visit this thread:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=53170 

Otherwise, please don't reply to this thread with interest in buying taps.  Thanks!

Curtis O. Seebeck
IAP Moderator


----------



## DurocShark

But I'm interested!!! Oh, wait, I'm already in it... 

So is that an oddball size? I don't remember seeing it in any of my sets...


----------



## Chuck Key

What size drill bit is recommended for use with that tap?


----------



## titan2

*OK, everybody......Johnm has a 'Group Buy' for this tap listed.*

*Go put your name in if you're interested......we need just 5 more for the lower price!*
 
*Come on, you know you want to do it!!!!*
 
 
*Barney*


----------



## Nowicki

Well guys I have been watching this thread with interest. I have wanted to do something like this for a while. I was playing with some pieces of kits I messed up and found that the sharpie refill threaded right into the threaded cap for the El Grande fountain pen kit. I went to woodcraft today and was informed that they have discontinued that kit. Probably couldn't get just that piece anyway. Thought I had an easy quick fix. O well put me in for one. I'll post in the group buy thread.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## bruce119

I am having second thoughts about the refillable sharpie. I can not find it anywhere in the stores around here Wal Mart or Office Depot. If I can not find it then the customer will have a hard time finding it.

I do like making something like a Sherpa that will hold an existing sharpie. It gives the user so much more options different colors and readily available.

Just my thoughts

.


----------



## Nowicki

Got mine at staples....right on the shelf. Also came right up on ebay.






bruce119 said:


> I am having second thoughts about the refillable sharpie. I can not find it anywhere in the stores around here Wal Mart or Office Depot. If I can not find it then the customer will have a hard time finding it.
> 
> I do like making something like a Sherpa that will hold an existing sharpie. It gives the user so much more options different colors and readily available.
> 
> Just my thoughts
> 
> .


----------



## johnm

*Order Online*

Office Max, i dont beleive carries them, Office Depot Does.  I ordered a bunch of them on the online ordering for a very good price, and they were shipped right to my door.


----------



## Jgrden

Office Depot waned $9.95 for shipping. Makes the cost $2.77 for each refill. Not bad but I don't agree with the $9.95 shipping so I will move my little fanny down to Office Depot tomorrow to see if they have any in stock.


----------



## Chuck Key

I am still hooked on 1mm threads. Even made a mandrel with built in bushing for turning the holders.






Chuckie


----------



## Nowicki

Didn't think of that. Great idea. Being a newbie to turning is the excuse. I'll make one by the weekend.

Thanks





Chuck Key said:


> I am still hooked on 1mm threads. Even made a mandrel with built in bushing for turning the holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuckie


----------



## holmqer

Chuck Key said:


> I am still hooked on 1mm threads. Even made a mandrel with built in bushing for turning the holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuckie



Wouldn't it be a good idea to have s slightly smaller OD extension past the threads to support the turning? Sort of like an internal steady rest.


----------



## Chuck Key

holmqer said:


> Wouldn't it be a good idea to have s slightly smaller OD extension past the threads to support the turning? Sort of like an internal steady rest.


 
That might help in a few cases.  I try to keep the blank supported by the tail stock as long as possible.  Also, the blank butts up square on the bushing shoulder which gives it lots of support.

John


----------



## Jgrden

sdemars said:


> Why Not Call Sharpie . . .
> 
> Steve


What if they say "why are you asking?"


----------



## Jgrden

jedgerton said:


> I know they would be cheap but I wonder if HF would have such a tap?
> 
> John


HF?  Home Furnace, High Finance, Hell Fire?


----------



## jedgerton

Jgrden said:


> HF?  Home Furnace, High Finance, Hell Fire?



HF = Harbor Freight

John


----------



## Nowicki

Would it be possible to use the refill itself...If you thread the blank and put the refill into it then chuck it up in the lathe could it be strong enough that if turned lightly it could serve as the mandrel?????

Larry


----------



## bruce119

Nowicki said:


> Would it be possible to use the refill itself...If you thread the blank and put the refill into it then chuck it up in the lathe could it be strong enough that if turned lightly it could serve as the mandrel?????
> 
> Larry


 
I am looking at and hold a refill rite now and I would say no. Rite idea but the refill has a taper and I don't think you would be able to chuck it up and get it true at least with repeatability. Not to mention it is plastic BUT a mandrel made from metal heck even a hard wood the same size and shape as the refill should work good.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Nowicki

bruce119 said:


> I am looking at and hold a refill rite now and I would say no. Rite idea but the refill has a taper and I don't think you would be able to chuck it up and get it true at least with repeatability. Not to mention it is plastic BUT a mandrel made from metal heck even a hard wood the same size and shape as the refill should work good.
> 
> just my 2 cents





So then should we be looking for a die to thread the mandrel?

Larry


----------



## dennisg

I'm not sure how this will work but I was planning to use my mandrel for a closed end Jr Gent. I plan to use a blank drilled for the Jr Gent tube and turn it down to fit inside the new Sharpie body. I can then split it on the band saw so that it will expand and hold the turning. At this time I my just use the included cap. I will keep reading for some better ideas from you guys.


----------



## bruce119

We need someone to come up with a tutorial. The pen is fairly straight forward. The biggest problem I can foresee would be a clip for the cap. You shouldn't need the pen it's self other than 1 for reference. But to build the pen all you should need is the refill. I can see using the plastic cap on the refill and glue it into the cap. But a clip would be a little more challenging I haven't gave that much thought. It would be nice to make it postable also as it is now. Then again that should be easy with careful sizing.

Just a few things to think about. I am sure once the taps come some of you guys that do good tutorials will get one made. Like I said the biggest problem I can see is a stable secure clip.

.


----------



## BigguyZ

bruce119 said:


> We need someone to come up with a tutorial. The pen is fairly straight forward. The biggest problem I can foresee would be a clip for the cap. You shouldn't need the pen it's self other than 1 for reference. But to build the pen all you should need is the refill. I can see using the plastic cap on the refill and glue it into the cap. But a clip would be a little more challenging I haven't gave that much thought. It would be nice to make it postable also as it is now. Then again that should be easy with careful sizing.
> 
> Just a few things to think about. I am sure once the taps come some of you guys that do good tutorials will get one made. Like I said the biggest problem I can see is a stable secure clip.
> 
> .



Careful Bruce, you're asking for tutorials sounds a lot like wanting to be spoon fed!  

But seriously, I have no idea how people on here make their own clips, so I'd definitely be interested in learning how.

You could do without, but I'd prefer having the option.


----------



## DurocShark

For some pens the only reason I put a clip on is to keep the @#$%^ thing from rolling off the desk/bench/counter/whatever.

A simple clip can be made from a piece of 1/16" aluminum or brass rod and holes drilled in the cap. A dab of epoxy in the holes and you have a clip. Also wraparound clips can be made from the same material. Use a transfer punch or something similar just slightly smaller than the diameter of the clip and wrap it around a few times, then bend a clip out of it. 

Use your imagination!


----------



## BigguyZ

I was thinking more along the lines of the flat sheet clips.  But that gives me a place to start.

Thanks!


----------



## bruce119

BigguyZ said:


> Careful Bruce, you're asking for tutorials sounds a lot like wanting to be spoon fed!
> 
> But seriously, I have no idea how people on here make their own clips, so I'd definitely be interested in learning how.
> 
> You could do without, but I'd prefer having the option.


 
I know I know I'm just trying to get the juices flowing and doing a little fishing 

.


----------



## bruce119

Any chance of you sharing what clip you used and how you went about it. Looks like you sandwiched it in I got a foggy idea about doing it.

Very nice looking pen good job thanks for sharing.

.


----------



## BigguyZ

Nice!  Though I wish I didn't shell out $30 for the custom tap, if it's something that can be made to fit a standard tap I already have...


----------



## DurocShark

I'm cool with a perfect tap that won't require "massaging" to work. $30 vs how much time over the next few years?


----------



## BigguyZ

Don't get me wrong, I'm not ticked or anything....  I just hope I sell enough sharpie pens to make it worthwhile.  But it looks like my first truly kitless pen/ marker will be soon!


----------



## rherrell

I just bought a refill and I think I see one POSSIBLE problem. The barrel on my refill is all over the place but generally in the .420-.424 range. The closest bit is a 27/64 which is .4219. That should work, as twist drills always drill a tad large. The potential problem I see is how much meat is left for threads.
The tap is .450, minus approx. .422-.423 for the drilled hole leaves approx. .027, divided by two, leaves .0135 on the sides for threads. While this MIGHT be OK in metal or hard plastic, it may not be enough for wood.
What do you think??


----------



## bruce119

rherrell said:


> I just bought a refill and I think I see one POSSIBLE problem. The barrel on my refill is all over the place but generally in the .420-.424 range. The closest bit is a 27/64 which is .4219. That should work, as twist drills always drill a tad large. The potential problem I see is how much meat is left for threads.
> The tap is .450, minus approx. .422-.423 for the drilled hole leaves approx. .027, divided by two, leaves .0135 on the sides for threads. While this MIGHT be OK in metal or hard plastic, it may not be enough for wood.
> What do you think??


 
I thought about that too with some woods. Mite have to make a center band type insert thingy. Then it would be able to stand up to time. 

And I would want a tap with the perfect fit if I am going to sell them. I am glad John is taking the time to check the size of the tap before going on with manufacturing. A smart move on both ends. It will be a wile before I get time to make these. For me it's too late for this season but I will have a full line of them next year.:biggrin:

.


----------



## Jgrden

bruce119 said:


> I know I know I'm just trying to get the juices flowing and doing a little fishing
> 
> .


You're fishing and I am "lurking".


----------



## bruce119

Thing's will start to happen once the taps come. Not from me though I am booked every weekend with shows now till Christmas. By then there should be a lot of info. to help come up with a process to make these reliable.

Whenever I make something new (kit-less) I like to keep it myself and use the heck out of it for at least a month. And even give 1 or 2 away to someone that will use it heavily and put it through it paces. I want to be sure all the bugs are worked out before it goes on the table.

.


----------



## sdemars

I'm thinking an threaded aluminum band a little longer than the threaded section of the refill. Then insert that into the pen body . . .

Steve


----------



## Jgrden

My eyes and ears are open. I ordered on of those taps in anticipation.


----------



## Chuck Key

Or possibly swage a band over the threads?

Chuckie


----------



## Jgrden

Chuck Key said:


> Or possibly swage a band over the threads?
> 
> Chuckie



Did you mean:
"Date: circa 1812
*:* a tool used by metalworkers for shaping their work by holding it on the work or the work on it and striking with a hammer or sledge". 



You first. Then I'll try it. 

   								  								 									 															 									 .hlcomplexityorange {   color:#CC6600; } a.hlcomplexityorange {   text-decoration:none; } a.hlcomplexityorange:hover {   text-decoration:underline; }


----------



## bruce119

Chuck Key said:


> Or possibly swage a band over the threads?
> 
> Chuckie


 
Yea I had to look that up also. Wasn't familiar with the term. Seems like you use the part like a mold type thing. I would be curious what material would be we be able to use. 

It looks like they actually use a center band with threads and it is pressed in like an insert. We mite be able to play around with something like that. Shouldn't too difficult find the rite diameter aluminum tape the inside and turn a shoulder on it so it can be set or pressed in the pen body.

I can't wait to get some time to actually work on this. But that will be after Christmas.

.


----------



## dogcatcher

I played around with an idea of using something like a goose call gutsert.  Here is a link with a photo, http://www.webfootcustomcalls.com/index.php?id=119

Instead of PVC or plastic, I tried Delrin and worked on using it to be glued into a blank and then use a blind mandrel to turn it.  I used a piece of junk 1.5" long 5/8 Delrin rod, first turned a cut down to insert in the blank.  Then drilled it with I think a 27/64, did not waste time threading it.  I think the same could be made on a wood lathe using aluminum, Delrin is out it does not glue very good.  This would give a wood body with a aluminum center bad with inside threads.

Now someone tell me how to do the cap, I cannot find refills so I have no idea what or how the cap snaps on to the refill.  Is it possible to drill out a blank and use the refill cap inside of it for a cap?


----------



## Chuck Key

Jgrden said:


> Did you mean:
> "Date: circa 1812
> *:* a tool used by metalworkers for shaping their work by holding it on the work or the work on it and striking with a hammer or sledge".
> 
> 
> 
> You first. Then I'll try it.


 

OK, you hold it and I will operate the sledge. 

Chuckie (Shaking like a leaf)


----------



## bruce119

Jgrden said:


> Did you mean:
> "Date: circa 1812
> *:* a tool used by metalworkers for shaping their work by holding it on the work or the work on it and striking with a hammer or sledge".
> 
> 
> 
> You first. Then I'll try it.
> 
> .hlcomplexityorange { color:#CC6600; } a.hlcomplexityorange { text-decoration:none; } a.hlcomplexityorange:hover { text-decoration:underline; }





Chuck Key said:


> OK, you hold it and I will operate the sledge.
> 
> Chuckie (Shaking like a leaf)


 
That's funny kind of like working on the railraod :rotfl:

.


----------



## jamie oren

I looked at the pen and refill I got today.  any ideas on how to get the plastic piece out of the pen, then you could use that.  I tried to get mine out and do not see a way to, without making it into garbage
:frown:


----------



## bruce119

jamie oren said:


> I looked at the pen and refill I got today. any ideas on how to get the plastic piece out of the pen, then you could use that. I tried to get mine out and do not see a way to, without making it into garbage
> :frown:


 
I haven't worked on one yet but this seems like it's not going to be too difficult to do and all you should need is the refill.

My plan is first the plastic piece (cap) is on the refill just glue it into the cap and there is your snap on cap. Now the pen I think I mite try and make a center band type thing out of aluminum. That would give the pen support for wood. It shouldn't be too hard with a metal lathe. The hardest most difficult part would be a reliable clip. Of coarse you could skip the clip but I think it is important. This should be a fairly easy (once the bug are worked out) and inexpensive pen to make. All you will need is a refill I think there less than $2.00 Oh and the tap of coarse. I am looking forward to working on these. But for me it will be after Christmas.

.


----------



## Chuck Key

bruce119 said:


> My plan is first the plastic piece (cap) is on the refill just glue it into the cap and there is your snap on cap.


 
I like the glue idea so far. I cut a few notches in the fins on that plastic piece (cap) to allow five minute epoxy to flow competly around it making a very solid connection when the glue sets.



> I think I mite try and make a center band type thing out of aluminum. That would give the pen support for wood.


 
I am going to try this one. It is sized for a 7/16 drill for the refill anything smaller seems to bind when inserting the refill. The outside diameter of the coupler is set for a 31/64 drill bit and the band is .371 for use with a stainless steel cap or a custom made cap.











> The hardest most difficult part would be a reliable clip.


 
Have not made one with a clip yet but do not see that as a major problem. George showed one with a clip but I can no longer find that example.

Chuckie


----------



## bruce119

Chuckie great stuff thanks for sharing. I can't even think about working on these till after Christmas. I got a show every weekend now till Christmas and even one Christmas weekend. 

I am just going out of my mind.

.


----------



## dogcatcher

I did one experimental with the coupler similar to the one above and used the cap design that rherrel came up with.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=53170&page=5
I did not have the tap so I glued it in.  My wife took it to her school and it quickly disappeared.  I cannot believe someone would take a pen made out of pine with no finish.
Now I am waiting on the USPS to deliver the tap and warmer weather.


----------



## Chuck Key

I considered doing the cap that way on the most recent pen. It would have added an additional 3/8 of an inch to a pen that was already five and a quarter inches long. Tried to keep it as short as possible.


----------



## Texatdurango

Chuck Key said:


> .....Have not made one with a clip yet but do not see that as a major problem. George showed one with a clip but I can no longer find that example.
> 
> Chuckie


 
Chuck, Here ya go.   When I install a clip this way I thread the top of the cap then screw the finial on.  In this case I just threaded the sharpie plastic cap too then simply screwed it into the cap, right under the finial.  Nice clean install, works for me!  

I used a 1/2"-20 tap to thread the lower body to accept the refills and of course the cap is a "snap" fit.


----------



## Chuck Key

Texatdurango said:


> Chuck, Here ya go.


 
Very interesting, thanks.

Chuckie


----------



## Chuck Key

Follow up on the coupler.

It works with plenty of room to spare. 






Chuckie


----------



## jamie oren

chuck, where did you get the metal inserts.  did you make them yourself?  they look great.


----------



## Daniel

I realize this is late to the conversation but I missed the bit on swagging. Actually copper is very easy to swagg. you do it by holding the tube in your hand for things like air conditioning lines. keep in mind this is the soft bend with your hands type copper tube. for harder metals like brass you need positive and negative steel molds. to cut this short you can look up swagging bullet jackets for an idea of the tools needed. there are probably presses already in existence for most shapes you would come up with wanting. if not having them made would be the EXPENSIVE part. then again we have a johnnycnc!!!


----------



## Jgrden

Daniel said:


> I realize this is late to the conversation but I missed the bit on swagging. Actually copper is very easy to swagg. you do it by holding the tube in your hand for things like air conditioning lines. keep in mind this is the soft bend with your hands type copper tube. for harder metals like brass you need positive and negative steel molds. to cut this short you can look up swagging bullet jackets for an idea of the tools needed. there are probably presses already in existence for most shapes you would come up with wanting. if not having them made would be the EXPENSIVE part. then again we have a johnnycnc!!!


Show off !!!    Where is the tutorial????:biggrin:


----------



## BigguyZ

So, I played a bit this weekend and made two bodies for my sharpie pens.  However, how are people making the caps?  I know I can make a relatively square holed cap using a drill bit the size of the largest diamater of the tip, but I'd like to do something that hugs the taper of the tip more.  Is there an (easy) way to do this?  Or is the square hole just bout the only option?  Also, what's the best way to make a clip?  That's something I have 0 experience with.

Thanks!


----------



## rherrell

BigguyZ said:


> So, I played a bit this weekend and made two bodies for my sharpie pens. However, how are people making the caps? I know I can make a relatively square holed cap using a drill bit the size of the largest diamater of the tip, but I'd like to do something that hugs the taper of the tip more. Is there an (easy) way to do this? Or is the square hole just bout the only option? Also, what's the best way to make a clip? That's something I have 0 experience with.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I use a step method for drilling. 3/8"X1 15/16", 7/16"X1 1/4" and 15/32" X 3/4". The second measurements are depths and are measured to the end of the flute, not to the point.
These things are REALLY length sensitive so do yourself a favor and use a stop collar, especially on the 3/8" bit. Even this method needs to be tweaked so be prepared to do some trimming and fitting of the top AND bottom to get the cap to "snap" together. If you don't get that "snap", the refill will dry out.


----------



## BigguyZ

Thanks!


----------



## rherrell

Travis, I screwed up. I was quoting the drill sizes off the top of my head and I got one wrong. 29/64" should have been 15/32".  I corrected my original post, sorry if I messed you up.


----------



## BigguyZ

Rick, 
I WISH I got in the shop often/ quickly enough to have that comment mess me up.  As it is, soonest is Wednesday.  We're good!  Thanks again!


----------



## Nowicki

Got 2 done. One I'm not real happy with the, cap the other....well I'll put a pict up later.....worked well. I still got to figure how to do a clip on the cap???? 
I got to finish a sword I'm working on 15 layer with 15 twist. It gets a cordwrap handle.


Larry


----------



## BigguyZ

On another note- for those who got the tap- what size drill bit do you use?  I tried 7/16, and that seems to work, but I was curious is a smaller bit would get better/ tighter results...


----------



## Nowicki

Nowicki said:


> Got 2 done. One I'm not real happy with the, cap the other....well I'll put a pict up later.....worked well. I still got to figure how to do a clip on the cap????
> 
> 
> Larry



So here is what I came up with. Like I said I will be working on some more with different woods to get better fit and finish. This was just quick and easy.


----------



## johnm

*Drill Bit Size*

I have found the 7/16 to give a very tight fit... is yours loose?


----------



## Nowicki

johnm said:


> I have found the 7/16 to give a very tight fit... is yours loose?




On the first one the fit was tight so I ran the tap in again and it fit nicely so on the second I ran the tap twice before I tried it and it fit great.
On the wood it worked fine the first time.

Larry


----------



## johnm

How well does the wood thread and hold over time?


----------



## Nowicki

johnm said:


> How well does the wood thread and hold over time?




After I tapped it I coated the inside with CA glue. I blew air from my compressor over the threads till it dried which thinned the coating. so far so good. I still got to work on the cap some. 

Larry


----------



## woodgeek

Chuck Key said:


> Follow up on the coupler.
> 
> It works with plenty of room to spare.
> 
> Chuckie



Did you use a 1/2-20 tap or one of the .45-26 special order taps?

Nice job on your projects!


----------



## Chuck Key

woodgeek said:


> Did you use a 1/2-20 tap or one of the .45-26 special order taps?


 
I used a 7/16 bit to drill the hole and made 26 tpi female threads using a mini metal lathe.



> Nice job on your projects!


 
Thanks! 

Chuckie


----------

